# L3.61 Speculation



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

FWIW, I spoke with a tech guy today concerning the video stuttering issues and he said the next update was due out the first week of October.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That would be the longest gap between releases so far. A good thing if you read the length of time between releases as stability and general acceptance of the current release and a bad thing if you don't think the current release is good enough.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I know for a fact the Echostar does not _schedule_ software releases that way. My bet is that it was a pure guess on the part of the tech guy. Software release dates are determined by how beta testing goes on a release and quite often it takes several beta releases before one is ready to go production. I don't think even god himself (Charlie :lol: ) can tell you (right now) when the next production software will be released for the 622.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

To be fair, there could be things that are 'due' to be released in October that a tech would know about. Not every release is a bug fix, Bill.  Not to say that L361 will include those things or not ... the "October" release could be L362.


----------



## GeneralDisarray (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm spooling 3.62 right now and it is supposed to fix video stuttering, all hdmi issues, and add Hustler HD for everyone with the Silver package or above.

Oh, and it adds promised external USB HD support. And it is unencrypted so we can archive paid for recorded shows in HD format if we want to. When I say paid for, I mean $100/month +!!!!!

Oh, and it also enables the ethernet port on the back of the 622. You can use the ethernet port now to interact with a web based interface instead of having to type out everything with the number pad on the remote control like you were some giddy teenager text messaging someone on your cell phone about the skank ho that was trying to get with your little brother!!


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd trade all the free porn in the world just to get the video stuttering fixed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Alright... I see this one going down quickly.. Lets stay on topic... 

As for the October date.. Hard to say. Does seem a ways away and I have to concur with a lot of posts here. Software release dates are very volatile and are more volatile the further away they are. 

I am sure if October is the next release, Bogey and keenan will be bouncing of the walls by then. Interesting info Bogey, though I would take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> I am sure if October is the next release, Bogey and keenan will be bouncing of the walls by then.


Indeed.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Alright... I see this one going down quickly.. Lets stay on topic...
> 
> As for the October date.. Hard to say. Does seem a ways away and I have to concur with a lot of posts here. Software release dates are very volatile and are more volatile the further away they are.
> 
> I am sure if October is the next release, Bogey and keenan will be bouncing of the walls by then. Interesting info Bogey, though I would take it with a grain of salt.


Yeah, I didn't think it was written in stone, just thought I'd pass it along.

I can only hope for a bug-free 622 someday in the future, but by then the 1022 will be out and it will start all over again.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Will release L3.70 allow us to use a wireless keyboard???


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

If October is correct, that would negate the statement made on the last tech chat that native resolution pass through would be available this summer.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

GeneralDisarray said:


> I'm spooling 3.62 right now and it is supposed to fix video stuttering, all hdmi issues, and add Hustler HD for everyone with the Silver package or above.
> 
> Oh, and it adds promised external USB HD support. And it is unencrypted so we can archive paid for recorded shows in HD format if we want to. When I say paid for, I mean $100/month +!!!!!
> 
> Oh, and it also enables the ethernet port on the back of the 622. You can use the ethernet port now to interact with a web based interface instead of having to type out everything with the number pad on the remote control like you were some giddy teenager text messaging someone on your cell phone about the skank ho that was trying to get with your little brother!!


Can you toast bread on your 622 with this update?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> Can you toast bread on your 622 with this update?


1) It would be better for most if the unit ran cooler than warmer --- some people already CAN toast bread due to the heat output of the 622.
2) This is not the joke forum. Back to topic please!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

James Long said:


> 1) It would be better for most if the unit ran cooler than warmer --- some people already CAN toast bread due to the heat output of the 622.
> 2) This is not the joke forum. Back to topic please!


Just trying to smoke out whether this "too good to be true" announcement was true or too good to be true. My guess is the latter.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Suggestion. Change the thread title to something like "3.61 speculation" so that readers don't think 3.61 has actually been released.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, this topic is MISLEADING !


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok I can see how it could be. Added the word "speculation" to the title (Hope you don't mind Bogey, if so, PM me and I will change it back).


----------

